# Remember when I was told to do Yukon a favor and shoot him?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

While on the forum I was confident that he has what it takes I lost some of the confidence when I saw how many guys were at the joint-training yesterday. I thought all kind of things, what if he isn't ready, what if he is not stable? What if he doesn't show that he has the hunting drive? 

It was some pretty simple stuff they did but for me it was huge to see that he really is stable. That he did engage with C.B. and that he did show that he has hunting drive and a good nose. He didn't show his full potential what I've seen already at home but it was a new place, with lots of new people and he had to work with the helper while I was standing there, not allowed to say anything or give him any cue at all. However, I was allowed to praise him. 

I think, once I really got him certified I will take him back to Germany, with the certification, bake a cake (like somebody talked about on another topic) with the words "Do that dog a favor and shoot him." and have them eat it too! 

Now, I can have full confidence. I knew he had it, for a short moment I lost that confidence and I questioned myself. But seeing it yesterday, in front of everybody, how he walked through that group, engaged with the man and the helper... HE'S GOT IT! 

He is not only fully rehabilitated, he is a now a real working dog and you know what, I believe it's also his genes. 

I am sitting here in tears because I am so proud and happy for him. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a major mile stone! Congrats for all of you hard work, and his too!


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> While on the forum I was confident that he has what it takes I lost some of the confidence when I saw how many guys were at the joint-training yesterday. I thought all kind of things, what if he isn't ready, what if he is not stable? What if he doesn't show that he has the hunting drive?
> 
> It was some pretty simple stuff they did but for me it was huge to see that he really is stable. That he did engage with C.B. and that he did show that he has hunting drive and a good nose. He didn't show his full potential what I've seen already at home but it was a new place, with lots of new people and he had to work with the helper while I was standing there, not allowed to say anything or give him any cue at all. However, I was allowed to praise him.
> 
> ...


Its great that you had your confidence restored and acted upon what you truly felt was right and not what "everybody else" thought.Its hard when you stand alone in your thoughts and beliefs but it makes it oh so much better in the end when you are the one who had the perseverence to stick it through with great results and everyone else has to eat humble pie.Good job!and I'm sure your dog thanks you too.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!

It sounds like you have a great gift for seeing what is possible in a dog. I'm glad you stood by what YOU believe and didn't let let anyone else make up your mind.
And I bet Yukon is happy too. :gsdsit:

From your posts the last few days, sounds like you had a good week. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We've had a very good week. 

And yes, Yukon is very thankful that he hasn't been shot yet


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> We've had a very good week.
> 
> And yes, Yukon is very thankful that he hasn't been shot yet


I tend to be MUCH happier when people aren't shooting at me


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

CassandGunnar said:


> I tend to be MUCH happier when people aren't shooting at me


Aren't we all happier when no one is shooting at us? LOL :wild:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Although I don't know the history of Yukon, Congrats!!

I have struggled with my new Czech GSD rescue, Sasha, for a year now. She has graduated to off leash training before group and agility training. Just being able to walk by another dog without her biting is a mile stone for me.

anyways, so happy for you and Yukon!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big Congratulations!!

What is a C.B.?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Catu said:


> Big Congratulations!!
> 
> What is a C.B.?


C.B is the initial for the lady that has the say over our team. She's appointing the trainers.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wonderful! Glad that life is going so well for you now. You deserve it.  Keep up the good work, it's obviously paying off!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am happy that Yukon has made such progress and that you did not give up on him! I imagine you are pretty proud and rightfully so.


----------

